# Rate/Ideas for my new 55 Gallon Tank.



## Danmaku17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just got this new 55 gallon tank. Started with a bowl..moved on to a 5 gallon tank..then 29 gallon (tried a saltwater tank..horrible idea), finally decided to go all out and just get a 55 (fresh). 

So far I have a pretty old gold fish in there...prolly full size by now, and two other small fatter goldfish, not sure what type they are. Also have a pleco.

I added some large rocks I found outside, planning on having more later on. A lucky bamboo tree is planted on the far right. Wanted to add driftwood but not sure yet.

I have a basic heater on the left and a $50 dollar heater on the right. 

Any ideas on cool designs to add onto it?





Sorry for the bad quality on the pics..


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

how long have you had those rocks in there?

do you have a test kit to monitor you PH level?

some rocks are bad news to put in aquariums and can leach all kinds of mess into the water...


----------



## Danmaku17 (Jan 3, 2011)

They have been in there for about 3 days. Kinda set it up fast for a new years eve party.

And no..I dont have a PH tester...should I?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The lucky bamboo will rot in there,its not aquatic.You can find aquatic plants online or at a LFS.I prefer online myself,as i know what im getting from people who know what they are talking about.How big is the first goldfish?I personally wouldnt have that many goldies and a pleco in a 55 gallon.They are both extremely messy fish and the waterchanges will need to be at least twice a week.What type of filter are you running?Goldies need overfiltration due to how messy thay are.I would also suggest you invest in a test kit,API makes a good one.

Its hard to see the pics,but from what i can tell it looks pretty good.Try to use manual focus,and no flash.Take the picture at night with the room lights off and the tank lights on.The manual focus will help to get it clear and no flash will keep from getting a glare on the glass.

There is a very simple test you can do for rocks.Take one out and dry it off very well.Get some white vinegar,and put a few drops on the rock.If it sizzles,its not good for the tank.If it doesnt,it should be fine.Just be sure to scrub any rocks or wood you collect very well in hot water.Its suggested to boil them first,but if you boil water and pour over the rocks or wood it will do the same.Dont use soap or any other cleaners on them,as they will leech into the tank.

Looking forward to more shots of the tank!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Marimo balls would look nice in your tank.


----------



## slurik (Dec 19, 2010)

Live plants are great, but your bamboo is only semi-aquatic, you need to get the head out of the water so the leaves can stay dry, the roots and stalk can stay submerged. Beyond this I'd look at some nice hardy plants that your goldfish will not utterly destroy overnight. Personal opinion, you have too many bubbles, keeping saltwater i hate seeing bubbles in my display, its just me though. 

I'd definitely setup some cave structures for your pleco with your rocks, get some nice driftwood etc, as driftwood is mandatory dietary component for a pleco to remain healthy.

And a good background that suits your personality and makes your tank grow an extra bit of character and good looks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I personally don't like the bubbles either, but with goldies its a good idea they need cool oxygenated water. Also if you keep the room at a comfortable temp you shouldn't need the heaters. They would be more comfortable with water at around 72 degrees. 3 goldies should be okay in a 55 as long as they aren't comets. They would need a bigger tank. Live plants are good for a tank but with goldies unless there is loads of them they will most likely get tore up.

It also sounds like the tank hasn't been set up very long and is doubtful that it is cycled, and with goldfish your looking into some major spikes of ammonia and such, be prepared to do water changes often. Probably every couple of days till the levels go back down to zero. Even after its cycled you will probably want to do water changes at least twice a week unless you have a couple of large filters on there.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 on all susankat's good advice. The reason I suggested marimo balls is that some people have found they work well with goldfish being too large to swallow and hard to pull apart.


----------



## Danmaku17 (Jan 3, 2011)

marimo balls not sure what those are..google time

I see people are kinda against bubbles...should I just get rid of them>? or move them to the sides.


----------



## swampcat874 (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you like Bubbles ? That's all that matters ! You said you have gold fish and pleco. If you did not have pleco you would not need heaters. Gold fish would prefer not to have heaters, they are cold water fish.

You still have that 29 gallon? Maybe put gold fish in there, then start A tropical tank with that Pleco and 55 gallon.

Bubbles will only effect fragile fish that do not do well with strong water movement, you will need to take that into consideration when purchasing future fish. Bubble also not good with real plants. Other than that its what you like.

Those hard round rocks that you have are usually fine, No need to boil now , if they where bad your fish would be dead. _Clean future things added to tank._ Some Porous soft stone will increase ph and could kill fish. Gold fish actually prefer higher Ph and Pleco the opposite. Fish adapt very well over a long period of time to water conditions sudden changes kill them .


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

First off 3 goldies in a 29gallon is not good, should be at least 40gallons. Second the pleco is not a good idea with goldies, not that all plecos are bad with goldies. You could add either a rubber nose (lip) or bristlenose pleco with goldies. The common pleco will more than likley attack the goldies eating there slimecoat right off them.
I have alot of live plants in my goldie tank, live plants are fine for goldies. Yes they do eat some live plants, but each one is different. One goldie may like the moss ball, one may not. With goldies it's kind of hit or miss. The live plants I use are Anacharis, they do munch on it but it grows fast, Anubias, Java Ferns, Water Sprite, Java Moss (they love to munch this) Java lace.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's a 55 gallon tank no?


----------



## Danmaku17 (Jan 3, 2011)

yupp


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

55 is probably still a bit small for three goldfish and a common pleco, but should only be a problem as they all get large.


----------

